# Difference



## Elliots (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello, new guy here
Replacing a 25 year old JD and looking at the Honda HSS928AT / HSS928ATD.
Is the only difference between the two the electric start?
Thanks


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Basically... On board 12v battery and key style electric start.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Elliots

That's going to be a radical change from a 25 year old JD to a new Honda !!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

_Well, actually there are at least four differences: Electric Starter, Hour Meter, Double Articulated Chute, Auger Gearbox Protection System._

Edit: Oops, my bad! Guess that's an example of why one shouldn't use a tiny cell phone screen to try to read/respond to the forum. I'm in my own little 1332 world and didn't catch that he was asking about the 928. Sorry for the misinformation. :icon-doh:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Well, actually there are at least four differences: Electric Starter, Hour Meter, Double Articulated Chute, Auger Gearbox Protection System.


The additional features are only on the Canadian HSS928 models.

US HSS1332 models get the extra features, auger protection, hour meter, and dual articulating chute.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

And, of course, PRICE !


----------



## Elliots (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Kept the JD going for a long time but the parts needed were no longer available.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

If pulling the cord is not a physical issue for you, the Honda engines start very easily which makes the electric start almost superfluous. My $0.02.


----------

